# Liming pickles in plastic?



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

I am making lime pickles. I use my large churns to soak them in pickling lime and water. However I sure could use another container to put another batch in. Would a food grade plastic bucket work. I mean would there be any kind of chemical reaction to the lime?Thanks.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

My sister always used 5 gallon plastic buckets, and her pickles turned out great! 

Never had a problem,
SBJ


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Plastic is fine to use. You just want to make sure you don't use any metal that can react. If you use metal is has to be stainless. I only use crocks, but would use a plastic bucket if I needed it. The pickling lime won't hurt it.


----------

